# TrueHD poster in hi-res. Enjoy!



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I know that some of us like this kind of stuff - I happened to make a poster for my friends here at work (in celebration of his birthday -he's been my partner in crime as for as the home theater hobby goes.)

It's a 18x24 inch 150 dpi poster I created for Dolby TrueHD and had printed on a color sheet printer and then framed...look pretty good too! There's one similar to it floating around the net and this is very much like it, except for a few tweaks! Enjoy!
(I'm working on a DTS one...I'll link it when its up.)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/756/truehd2.jpg

Thumbnail attached.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks very much! That will look really nice on my wall of the theater room. I already have a THX certified plaque up.:T


----------

